# My new baby girls!!



## Kyla_Love (Feb 9, 2012)

Hi I am new here. I have owned rats ever since my 6th birthday so I've had many. I haven't had any for a while and decided it was about time so I found a rat rescue that has a litter available for adoption. I just went to go see my girls for the first time today! They are only 4 weeks old so I won't be getting to bring them home for a few more weeks. It was so hard to pick two out because they were all so CUTE! I can't wait to be able to bring them home!! Their mom was abandoned the day before giving birth. I'm also having some difficulties deciding on names. Here are a few I like let me know what you think (and if you have more suggetions that'd be much appreciated as well). 

Poppy and Lilly
Summer and Autumn
Summer and Sky
Sky and Rain
Autumn and Rain
Belle and Beauty
Minnie and Daisy
Bambi and Flower
Bella and Sookie
Bella and Abby
Mittens and Bolt
Panda and Bear
Boo and Kitty









This is baby number one. She is so cute! She's a bit fiesty but a sweetheart! 





And this is baby number 2. Shes much calmer then her sister and so sweet!


----------



## Razzbery (Jan 5, 2012)

Im melting. Adorable! I like summer and sky. You could also do months, Like July and June.


----------



## Kyla_Love (Feb 9, 2012)

Thank you! I was so happy I got to meet them and play with them for an hour today! I'm so excited to bring them home! I'm glad I have at least three weeks to decide on their names though because I'm stumped.


----------



## BNPeterson (Oct 7, 2011)

I like Boo and Kitty the best. They are adorable!!!


----------



## Rattatouille (Feb 14, 2012)

Belle and Sky are my favourite..
Belle because I had one just like the second picture, she sadly passed away. She looks so much like her when she was a baby! And Sky because I like the sound of it
Congratulations on your new babies, they are adorable.


----------



## Kyla_Love (Feb 9, 2012)

So I decided I also like Bella and Bailee, or Molly and Miley as well


----------



## binkyhoo (Sep 28, 2008)

Kyla_Love said:


> So I decided I also like Bella and Bailee, or Molly and Miley as well


Ha, I dont call that decided. I am having a tough time with my 2 new gals, One is lily the other We have thought of poppy for her too.


----------



## aurag2 (Dec 12, 2010)

OMG so adorable. The ones I'm waiting for are only like 12 days, can't wait until they're that size.

I like Sky and Panda!


----------



## gypsy (Feb 4, 2012)

I like Poppy and Lily and Autumn and Rain. I just love baby pics! They are so adorable! How old are they? They are so tiny <3


----------



## Rat lover (Dec 28, 2011)

Bela and Baily are my Faves. Mostly because I like to call my rats by nicknames and I think it sounds cute to say "bay! Come here Bel!" but that's just me


----------



## Rattatouille (Feb 14, 2012)

Belle' is french for beaaauty. ;D


----------



## Kyla_Love (Feb 9, 2012)

So before I went to pick them up the lady at the rescue told me one of the girls I had picked out(baby number one) got a spinal injury so I was unable to get her :/ poor thing. So I ended up getting baby girl number two and another one.

Lol I'm still having such a difficult time choosing names for them xD. They are so sweet! I love them so much. They are already getting too spoiled. They are a little over 5 weeks. They are so adorable! Here some pictures of them- my camera kinda sucks and they don't stay still too long so I haven't been able to get too many good ones yet


Baby number one( was originally "number two")










She loves to climb and get nose pets










Saying hi 










Baby girl number two










In the hammock










Her cute little belly!


----------



## A.ngelF.eathers (Jul 6, 2011)

BLESS. THEIR LITTLE. FUZZY. HEARTS.

And if I may say, WOWZA at the bar spacing on that cage! xD


----------



## Kyla_Love (Feb 9, 2012)

I know my friend gave me the cage so I figured I'd use it temporarily so I added some chicken wire on-actually took alot of work. I'm gonna save up for a really cool cage soon. 

Molly and Daisy










Daisy










Daisy


----------

